# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [SOLVED] Xorg -configure failing. "# of created screens does not match ..."

## DiagonalArg

I hope someone can help with this!  I've got old CRT monitor that is not being properly recognized by ubuntu 11.04.  I get some kind of refresh rate chaos on the login screen, which can only be corrected by logging in and setting the resolution fairly low. The display setting configuration does not have any choices for refresh rate.

I tried to create an xorg.conf via ctl-alt-F1, login, sudo service gdm stop, sudo Xorg -configure.  The process fails with "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices".  My setup is very simple, I only have one screen.

My log file is below, and the xorg.conf below that.

Thanks for your input! 




> [   522.460] 
> X.Org X Server 1.10.1
> Release Date: 2011-04-15
> [   522.460] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> [   522.460] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server x86_64 Ubuntu
> [   522.460] Current Operating System: Linux Tyan-S3970 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:02:55 UTC 2011 x86_64
> [   522.461] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic root=UUID=088a1cbf-5ade-46c2-821f-e0c7753e84d5 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
> [   522.461] Build Date: 21 May 2011  11:48:41AM
> [   522.461] xorg-server 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1.1 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
> ...





> Section "ServerLayout"
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> 	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
> 	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
> 	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Files"
> ...

----------


## realzippy

Open /etc/default/grub


```
gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
```

and delete the # in line: (so it is not ignored)
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
save changes.
Run


```
sudo update-grub
```

That might fix your boot "chaos".
If you have resolution problems when ubuntu runs,post output from



```
xrandr -q
```

----------


## carlexpc

try to reconfigure your Xorg package like this:

$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure <xorg package for your video card>

for example:

$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel

----------


## DiagonalArg

RealZippy - Thanks.  Unfortunately, that approach is not working.  The "Chaos" I speak of is on the login screen.  The screen image "shimmers" and there is a double image (two mouse pointers, for example).  I had the same problem after login, until I changed the resolution from 1600x1200 to 1280x1024.  At first I thought it was an electrical issue, perhaps my power supply being too close to the CRT, but moving the computer far away did nothing.  Then I noticed that the only choice for refresh rate under system>>preferences>>monitors, is 0Hz, so I assumed I'd be needing an xorg.conf.

Here is my xrandr -q output, though it doesn't appear to tell us a lot ...

xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1600 x 1200
default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1600x1200       0.0  
   1280x1024       0.0* 
   1024x768        0.0  
   800x600         0.0  
   640x480         0.0

----------


## DiagonalArg

> try to reconfigure your Xorg package like this:
> 
> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure <xorg package for your video card>
> 
> for example:
> 
> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel


Ok, so I'm just running a Tyan server board here, with onboard video.  (http://www.tyan.com/archive/products...cath1000e.html)

This is what the spec sheet says:

Integrated 2D / 3D PCI Graphics
.XGI VolariTM Z7 graphic controller
.PCI interface
.16MB DDR video frame buffer memory

I see a whole long list of xserver-xorg-video-*.  Which should I pick??

In case it's relevant, the CRT is an NEC MultiSync FE2111SB.  What I had been doing was searching for an xorg.conf for that, but maybe that's the wrong approach?

Thanks for the help ... not sure where to go from here ...

----------


## realzippy

..we could test creating a modeline.Your monitor should do
1600x1200 @ 75 Hz  or sort of.

Otherwise I had to google,never heard about an issue with doubled cursor.
Also admit that I have no idea about volari known issues...
So you want a quick xrandr-add-modeline-test?

----------


## realzippy

If you want to test run those 3 commands:


```
xrandr --newmode "1600x1200_75.00"  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync
xrandr --addmode default 1600x1200_75.00
xrandr --output default --mode 1600x1200_75.00
```

----------


## DiagonalArg

> ..we could test creating a modeline.Your monitor should do
> 1600x1200 @ 75 Hz  or sort of.
> 
> Otherwise I had to google,never heard about an issue with doubled cursor.
> Also admit that I have no idea about volari known issues...
> So you want a quick xrandr-add-modeline-test?


Ok, so ... a bit Greek to me.  What are you suggesting I do with "xrandr-add-modeline-test"?  (I can't find a man page on it.)

And by the way, I can google around looking for xorg.conf files, but they are perhaps Spanish to me.  I mean, I get a basic idea, but ...

Thanks for your help ...

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok.  I"ll try that.  What does this string of characters represent?

204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255

[Nevermind, I'm looking at the man page ... complicated~!]

----------


## realzippy

That is a modeline created by cvt:



```
cvt 1600 1200 75
```

Modeline syntax: pclk hdisp hsyncstart hsyncend htotal vdisp vsyncstart vsyncend vtotal

As you can see in your log,there are also modelines,with that faulty
0 Hz...  :
Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0 202.50 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync 

..this might be due to a bad Edid file.

Don 't worry,the xrandr commands I suggested are per session only,
if anything should go wrong (can't  :Wink:  ),just reboot or restart X.

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, I'm trying but this is what I get in response to the first command:

xrandr --newmode "1600x1200_75.00"  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync 

xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default

 :Confused:

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ah, I'm feeling real stupid because I really should have added this before.  I'm also running through a KVM.  Specs are, maximum resolution:

1920x1440
Video Bandwidth 200Mhz.

----------


## realzippy

That is common,ignore it.
After you have run 1rst command,the resolution should appear
in the bottom of 


```
xrandr -q
```

Just go on with other both commands...

----------


## DiagonalArg

KVM is probably not the issue though, because I don't have this problem on a Dell with the same Ubuntu 11.04.

----------


## realzippy

> Ah, I'm feeling real stupid because I really should have added this before.  I'm also running through a KVM.  Specs are, maximum resolution:
> 
> 1920x1440
> Video Bandwidth 200Mhz.


Indeed.
..our modeline uses 204.75 Mhz,but anyway,please go on.
If it fails,we can test another modeline..(with 72 Hz instead,resulting 196 Mhz)

----------


## DiagonalArg

Yup, fails as it did before.  I had to use system>>prefs monitors to go back to the 1280x1024 setting. 

There is shimmering on the screen.  Just off the center-line there are horizontal lines about 1.5" long moving up & down the screen.

----------


## realzippy

then test 72 Hz :



```
xrandr --newmode "1600x1200_72.00"  196.00  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1253 -hsync +vsync
xrandr --addmode default 1600x1200_72.00
xrandr --output default --mode 1600x1200_72.00
```

----------


## DiagonalArg

Here's xranar -q from that Dell I mentioned:

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 4096 x 4096            
VGA-1 connected 1600x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 396mm   
x 297mm                                                                          
   1600x1200      85.0*+   75.0     70.0     65.0     60.0                       
   1920x1440      75.0     60.0                                                  
   1856x1392      75.0     60.0                                                  
   1792x1344      75.0     60.0                                                  
   1920x1200      84.9     74.9     59.9                                         
   1680x1050      84.9     74.9     60.0                                         
   1400x1050      85.0     74.9     60.0                                         
   1280x1024      85.0     75.0     60.0                                         
   1440x900       84.8     75.0     59.9                                         
   1280x960       85.0     60.0                                                  
   1360x768       60.0                                                           
   1280x800       84.9     74.9     59.8                                         
   1152x864       75.0                                                           
   1280x768       84.8     74.9     59.9                                         
   1024x768       85.0     75.1     75.0     70.1     60.0                       
   832x624        74.6                                                           
   800x600        85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2                       
   848x480        60.0                                                           
   640x480        85.0     75.0     72.8     72.8     66.7     60.0     59.9     
   720x400        85.0     87.8     70.1                                         
   640x400        85.1                                                           
   640x350        85.1                                                           
TV-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

----------


## DiagonalArg

Well, no go on 
xrandr --newmode "1600x1200_72.00" ...

Same problem as before.

How can I understand that string of digits & flags on the --newmode line?  I suppose the point is to just explore parameter space?

----------


## realzippy

That doesn't help,although it seems that the 200 Mhz limit of the switch seems to be no problem.(referring to post #18 )
Please test the 72 Hz version I suggested,if it also fails,
I would check if:

1.Monitor works fine without KVM
2.change the monitor cables between the 2 monitors,sometimes they corrupt
 signal handling.

----------


## realzippy

> How can I understand that string of digits & flags on the --newmode line?  I suppose the point is to just explore parameter space?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ya, that second mode doesn't work.  I'll try switching the monitor cables, now.  I'll let you know if that makes a difference.  If not.  I'll have to disassemble to try that monitor on it's own, with this computer.  (That would be later this afternoon.)

I really appreciate all your help, RealZippy!  Back at you in a bit ...

----------


## realzippy

Also playing with the modeline values might help,remember an old thread
where many modelines made problems,at last one worked,although nobody involved in that thread understood why...

Good luck!

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, well ... it's not the cable.  I just switched.  I did notice that on the Dell, System>>Prefs>>Monitors has identified the monitor correctly as a "NEC Coporation 20"".  On this Tyan, it just says that the monitor is unknown.  I guess that means we're closing in on that "XGI VolariTM Z7 graphic controller" being the one that is presenting the difficulty, yes?

In any case, I'll try without the KVM, later today ...  If it works, is there some way for me to save the identified settings, and then import them into this machine for use while it's on the KVM?

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, well this claims that the XGI Volari Z7 should work with the "sis" driver:

http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/...an4/sis.4.html




> sis  is  an  Xorg  driver  for SiS (Silicon Integrated Systems) and XGI video chips.  The  driver  is  accelerated  and  provides  support for colordepths  of  8,  16 and 24 bpp. XVideo, Render and other extensions are supported as well.


So ... how do I identify which driver I've got??

----------


## realzippy

deleted nonsense due to misunderstanding.

----------


## realzippy

> So ... how do I identify which driver I've got??


usually


```
lshw -c video
```

shows.
Eg here  (2 graphic cards):



```
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-display               
       description: VGA compatible controller
       product: nVidia Corporation
       vendor: nVidia Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
       version: a1
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
       configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
       resources: irq:16 memory:d0000000-d0ffffff memory:a0000000-afffffff memory:b0000000-b1ffffff ioport:3000(size=128) memory:d1000000-d107ffff
  *-display
       description: VGA compatible controller
       product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 2
       bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
       version: 02
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
       configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
       resources: irq:42 memory:d1400000-d17fffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:4050(size=8)
```


..guess you run vesa,since the sis driver refuses to work about 1024x768
(normally).Also the Xorg.0.log tells you.First you posted (with the nec)
runs vesa,so...

----------


## DiagonalArg

> Just realise that the Xorg.0.log you posted must be the one when started
> with the NEC FE2111SB connected/switched to...
> Monitor's edid seems fine,since the nec is working.
> Maybe you get a hint when switching to the other monitor before booting,
> and post resulting Xorg.0.log again..


Ok, I thought I was connecting the NEC directly to the Tyan and booting again, to see if it worked without the KVM.  Are you now saying I should (also?) boot with a different monitor and see what I get, posting the Xorg.0.log?

(I did install ubuntu on this machine using a different monitor connected directly, sans KVM.  Could switching monitor like this present a problem?)

----------


## DiagonalArg

> ..guess you run vesa,since the sis driver refuses to work about 1024x768
> (normally).Also the Xorg.0.log tells you.First you posted (with the nec)
> runs vesa,so..


Turns out, not.  It's "xgifb":

sudo lshw -c video
  *-display               
       description: VGA compatible controller
       product: Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
       vendor: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation)
       physical id: 6
       bus info: pci@0000:00:06.0
       version: 00
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: pm vga_controller cap_list rom
       configuration: driver=xgifb latency=0
       resources: irq:0 memory:f8000000-fbffffff memory:febc0000-febfffff ioport:ec00(size=128)

----------


## realzippy

No,wait...It seems that I got you totally wrong:
I thought you connected 1 computer to 2 monitors...
one monitor working fine,the other making trouble.
Sorry for that goof,now I need a breath and think about it.

----------


## DiagonalArg

Got it!  No, one monitor --> KVM --> multiple machines.  One machine is a Dell/ Ubuntu 11.04, which identifies "NEC Corporation 20"".  The other is a Tyan S3970/ Ubuntu 11.04, with the  XGI Volari Z7 and which fails to identify the monitor.

Dude, I really appreciate the help.  I've been up all night struggling with this thing.  I better get 3 hours of sleep before I have to go to a meeting!  :-/

Later -

----------


## realzippy

So you have a tyan server or whatever,and a dell.
When running the dell,the nec monitor runs fine,
when switching to tyan it is garbled.
Did I understand now?
Again,sorry.

Edit:
crossposting,but it seems as I understood now.
Well,thats a completely different story...

----------


## DiagonalArg

You got it.

Hey, no apologies necessary.  In fact, if I could deliver food, I'd do it!   :Smile:

----------


## realzippy

You think I need food to get my brain up?  :Smile: 

back to topic:
_(I did install ubuntu on this machine using a different monitor connected directly, sans KVM. Could switching monitor like this present a problem?)_

...if a xorg.conf got created,yes.
Otherwise kernel/graphics driver should handle a different monitor.

But you should sleep now... ?

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, RealZippy!  So, to answer your question, no there was no xorg.conf created when the system was installed with the other monitor (and there's no xorg.conf now), nor is there on the Dell that is working fine.

I'm pretty sure it's not useful, but I have here the lshw -c video for the Dell:




> *-display                                                                      
>        description: VGA compatible controller                                    
>        product: NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]                                           
>        vendor: nVidia Corporation                                                
>        physical id: 0                                                            
>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0                                                
>        version: a3                                                               
>        width: 32 bits                                                            
>        clock: 66MHz                                                              
> ...


If you have more thoughts, I'm all ears!

----------


## DiagonalArg

Well, I just tried booting from the live CD - It's got the same problem, exactly.  And, I guess no surprise, the same driver is being used for the video.

Hm...  Now that you're understanding that there's only one monitor, should I still be doing the experiment of connecting to the Tyan without the KVM?  What do you think?

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, besides the Dell, I've got an old thinkpad on which this monitor is working through the KVM.  That thinkpad does not identify the monitor ("Unknown"), but it does work:




> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 1600 x 1200            
> default connected 1600x1200+0+0 0mm x 0mm                                        
>    1600x1200      85.0*    75.0     70.0     65.0     60.0                       
>    1400x1050      85.0     75.0     70.0     60.0                                
>    1280x1024      85.0     75.0     60.0                                         
>    1024x768       87.0     85.0     75.0     70.0     60.0                       
>    800x600        85.0     75.0     72.0     60.0     56.0     70.0     65.0     
>    640x480        85.0     75.0     73.0     67.0     60.0                       
>    640x400        85.0                                                           
> ...


On the other hand, I tried another Dell using the live CD.  That Dell identified the monitor as a NEC 20" (as did the first Dell), and gives the following xrandr output, but (unlike thee first Dell) the display has problems with re-drawing the screen after a window is moved:




> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 2048 x 2048            
> VGA1 connected 1600x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 396mm x \
> 297mm                                                                            
>    1600x1200      85.0*+   75.0     70.0     65.0     60.0                       
>    1920x1440      75.0     60.0                                                  
>    1856x1392      75.0     60.0                                                  
>    1792x1344      75.0     60.0                                                  
>    1920x1200      84.9     74.9     59.9                                         
>    1680x1050      84.9     74.9     60.0                                         
> ...


Ok, that's all the data I know how to gather right now!

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, I tried connecting the Tyan to the monitor directly, without the KVM.  Same problem appears.  I wonder if I could get a pic of this??  (I'll add it to this post, if I can.)  So we've got something kind of hit or miss.  Some machines work, some don't.

----------


## realzippy

> If you have more thoughts, I'm all ears!


Sorry,all thoughts I had overnight about this where same as yours:
1.Testing tyan without KVM  => same issue
2.Running liveCD on tyan    => same issue
3.Running other machine with same monitor =>all good,so monitor is not the problem

It seems pretty driver related,eg the nouveau driver worked.
Desperate shot in the dark:
http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc...an4/xgi.4.html
Maybe (as you suggested formerly) creating an xorg.conf is
the last chance,since there seem to be a few driver specific options.
Eg,there is Mode "XGI1600x1200-60" ,which only works with reduced color depth.
Also other kernels might give different results,since xgifb is kernel's XGI framebuffer driver ...

----------


## realzippy

BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic root=UUID=088a1cbf-5ade-46c2-821f-e0c7753e84d5 ro quiet splash *vt.handoff=7*

What happens when deleting/disabling vt.handoff=7 to the
_"refresh rate chaos on the login screen"_
..................................................  ...
_vt.handoff=7  causes the kernel to maintain the current contents of video memory on virtual terminal 7, which is a new "transparent" VT type._

----------


## realzippy

Also found an Xorg.0.log running a tyan board with same onboard graphics
on the german suse forum.The guy complains about not to be able to lower resolution to others than 1600x1200, but not mentioning any graphic glitches.
Comparing his log to yours,I see that (besides he runs 2.6.38 64bit):

His:
[109266.434] X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[109266.434] X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
[109266.434] X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
[109266.434] X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

Yours:
[ 522.463] X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[ 522.463] X.Org Video Driver: 10.0
[ 522.463] X.Org XInput driver : 12.3
[ 522.463] X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

If you srcoll down his log,you see that the fbdev driver takes over
the card setting colour depth to 16bit:

[109266.717] ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[109266.718] (**) FBDEV(0): claimed PCI slot 17@0:3:0
[109266.718] (II) FBDEV(0): using default device
[109266.718] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
[109266.718] (II) FBDEV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 16/16
[109266.718] (==) FBDEV(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

...on your machine the VESA driver kicks in:
[ 522.508] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[ 522.508] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

..................................................  .......

Whatever that means....downgrading X.org driver?.......maybe manually modeset colordepth to 16 is worth a try?

----------


## DiagonalArg

> It seems pretty driver related,eg the nouveau driver worked.


RealZippy - What do you mean by "nouveau" here?

Ok, I didn't get a lot of time today, so the only thing I tried, before reading your posts, was to put in an old PCI video card.  When I did, system>>prefs>>monitors reports the monitor as "unknown", but I do get a slightly better output from xrandr, though the 1600x1200 video is not identified.:




> xrandr -q
> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
> default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
>    1280x1024      85.0*    75.0     60.0  
>    1280x960       85.0     60.0  
>    1152x864       75.0    100.0     85.0     70.0     60.0  
>    1024x768       87.0     85.0     75.0     70.0     60.0  
>    960x720        75.0     60.0  
> ...


Also, for lshw:




> sudo lshw -c video 
>   *-display UNCLAIMED     
>        description: VGA compatible controller
>        product: 3D Rage Pro 215GP
>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
>        physical id: 7
>        bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0
>        version: 5c
>        width: 32 bits
> ...


Long day tomorrow, so I'm not sure if I'll get to trying your suggestion to delete the "vt.handoff=7" before Monday.  If you give me an idea how to do this:




> Whatever that means....downgrading X.org driver?.......maybe manually modeset colordepth to 16 is worth a try?


then I'll try it, too.  (Sorry, don't know much about how to get into the blood and guts of linux, yet.  When looking here for example, http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc...an4/xgi.4.html, I'm not clear if there's a way for me to set configuration paramters/options.)

Ok, it's 3AM.  Can't stay up <<all>> night tonight!

Thanks for all your brain (and google!) work.

----------


## realzippy

> RealZippy - What do you mean by "nouveau" here?


Meant your test with that dell machine/GeForce4 MX 420 running the free nvidia driver (called "nouveau"):


```
configuration: driver=nouveau
```




> ....was to put in an old PCI video card... though the 1600x1200 video is not identified.


For that card xrandr reported screen maximum 1280 x 1024,so no way for
adding 1600x1200...



> ..to delete the "vt.handoff=7" before Monday.  If you give me an idea how to do this


You had to edit /etc/default/grub
..................................................  .......................
But,the more I read about linux/xgi driver,the more I get the feeling we are beating a dead horse.
If there wasn't that guy from suse forum,(post #41),and his log file,
I would suggest to give up and search for another graphics card you could plug in.Downgrading to his Xorg version (X.Org X Server 1.9.3) from X.Org X Server 1.10.1 might be impossible or really hard work,so I suggest:

Download the OpenSuse liveCD 11.4 to get exactly his configuration,where 1600x1200 seems to work.
Start it,and if it should be possible to set that configuration,we know it _is_ possible.
Think that is the easiest way...

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, I tried the openSUSE live distro.  This is what I get...

The monitor configuration gui tool and xrandr present only a single option:




> Monitor: unknown                                                                 
> 1600x1200                                                                        
> 77Hz refresh





> xrandr -q                                                                        
> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default                           
> Screen 0: minimum 1600 x 1200, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 1600 x 1200          
> default connected 1600x1200+0+0 0mm x 0mm                                        
>    1600x1200      77.0*


Since there's no lshw in openSUSE, I looked around and found hwinfo, but wasn't able to identify the driver....




> hwinfo --monitor                                                                 
> 29: None 00.0: 10000 Monitor                                                     
>   [Created at monitor.95]                                                        
>   Unique ID: rdCR.Kj_d3dBURP9                                                    
>   Hardware Class: monitor                                                        
>   Model: "NEC FE2111SB"                                                          
>   Vendor: NEC "NEC"                                                              
>   Device: eisa 0x61da "NEC FE2111SB"                                             
>   Serial ID: "305428883"                                                         
> ...


I must admit that the 1600x1200 resolution @77 hz does produce some "blur".  It's readable, but a bit of a strain.  Would that be worse or better at 60hz?  I don't know.

Ok, now I'll go try that grub config option....

----------


## realzippy

Don't know also.
You could test a modeline you create with


```
cvt 1600 1200 60
```

or any other Vrefresh...
(same procedure as in post #17)

----------


## DiagonalArg

> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic root=UUID=088a1cbf-5ade-46c2-821f-e0c7753e84d5 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
> 
> What happens when deleting/disabling vt.handoff=7 to the
> "refresh rate chaos on the login screen"
> .................................................. ...
> vt.handoff=7 causes the kernel to maintain the current contents of video memory on virtual terminal 7, which is a new "transparent" VT type.


Ok, that doesn't appear to have done anything ...

I had in mind to do just what you suggested, going back to openSUSE and setting the refresh to 60hz.  I'm going back to look at the procedure, now ...

(Boy, I really appreciate your sticking with this.  I feel like I've found a video driver/modeline guru.  :Smile:

----------


## DiagonalArg

Hm.  I'm remembering that the color depth is supposed to be set lower for that 60hz mode (16 bit, I think).  That, I'm not sure how to do.  I'll try it just using the cvt 1600 1200 60, but if there's something else I should do, let me know and I'll go back and do it.  Report in a minute...

----------


## realzippy

> Hm.  I'm remembering that the color depth is supposed to be set lower for that 60hz mode (16 bit, I think).  That, I'm not sure how to do.


vga=798 
as boot option
would be 1600x1200 16bit.
Don't know how to set boot options to a suse liveCD...but should be possible.

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, so I tried both 72hz and 60hz under openSUSE. They both appear the same as the 77hz.  They work, but there is that slight blurriness that I mentioned.  

I've learned a hell of a lot, but unless there is something I was supposed to try with the reduced color depth, I am guessing that this is the end of the line!  That I should be trying to find some ancient PCI video card that might be a bit better than the even more ancient one I tried in there yesterday.

Well, no real food to offer, but ... have some popcorn on me!

 :Popcorn: 

(Do they give gold stars on this forum?)

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ya, there's a way to set boot options on the live openSUSE disk.  I'll go try that, just to make sure we've thoroughly exhausted all possibilities!   (Where do we look up boot options?)

----------


## realzippy

..just threw in openSuSe live,they made it pretty simple:

just type desired boot option
*vga=798* 
 at "welcome" sceen...


btw,vga=796 would be 8bit

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, I tried vga=798, which complained, but it then popped up with a list of video option values.  It said 1600x1200x16 was "331", so I used that.   (x8 was "330" and x32 was "33E")

Unfortunately, everything looked just the same - it works, but with a tinge of eye-strain-causing blurriness.

Maybe I should just VNC into the Tyan from the Dell?   :Capital Razz: 

Ok, well, with a great bow to my guru, I'll say ... Have a good day!  (But in case further spiritual inspiration may strike you, I will continue to monitor this thread.)

----------


## realzippy

331?
I would understand if it was 286,since those are the vesa modes.
Linux kernel do not accept those,so Linux video mode number is simply the VESA number plus 512..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions

----------


## DiagonalArg

> 331?
> I would understand if it was 286,since those are the vesa modes.
> Linux kernel do not accept those,so Linux video mode number is simply the VESA number plus 512..
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions


Ok, I tried again.  The first issue is that I'm putting in vga=798, and after loading the kernel, it's responding (in hex):




> Undefined video mode number: 31e


31E is, as you notice, 798 in hex.  Then:




> Press <enter> to see video modes available, <space> to continue or wait 30 seconds


I press <enter> and get a list of modes that look like the following (I didn't copy them all down)




> Mode: Resolution: Type:
> F00   80x25       VGA
> F01   .....       VGA
> F02   .....       VGA
> F03   80x28       VGA
> etc


(VGA modes were F00,01,02,03,05 and 07).  Then there were the modes of type "VESA".




> Mode: Resolution: Type:
> 303   800x600x8    VESA
> 330   1600x1200x8  VESA
> 331   1600x1200x16 VESA
> ...
> 33E   1600x1200x32 VESA
> etc


There were many others listed there.  So, 330 hex is 812 decimal, 331 is 813 and 33E is 826.

So there's something else we/I am not understanding here, I suppose...

----------


## DiagonalArg

Ok, looking at that Wikipedia page:




> ... the modes above 1280x1024 are not covered by the standard, and every graphics card manufacturer uses its own codes. This means the modes, in red below, may not apply to your graphics card !


That can be found here.

Does that resolve the issue?

----------


## realzippy

ok,understand,but I cannot find anything about "331" as a mode for any 
graphics,neither SIS nor XGI...

----------


## DiagonalArg

> ok,understand,but I cannot find anything about "331" as a mode for any graphics,neither SIS nor XGI...


Well, if you don't know what to make of that, then I _certainly_ don't!

So, I picked up a used ATI Radeon 9200 PCI card (128MB) for $20. That thing works, but oh my god, it's so terribly laggy - even at 1600x1200, which is one of it's lower resolutions - and I don't even have anything else running on the PCI bus.  Forget movies altogether - just flipping through a few browser pages is painful, and the mouse freezes up in between.  I guess I've got to live with it, but are PCI video cards always like this??




> sudo lshw -c video
>   *-display:0             
>        description: VGA compatible controller
>        product: RV280 [Radeon 9200]
>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
>        physical id: 7
>        bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0
>        version: 01
>        width: 32 bits
> ...





> xrandr -q
> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 4096 x 4096
> VGA-0 connected 1600x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 396mm x 297mm
>    1600x1200      85.0*+   75.0     70.0     65.0     60.0  
>    1920x1440      75.0     60.0  
>    1856x1392      75.0     60.0  
>    1792x1344      75.0     60.0  
>    1920x1200      84.9     74.9     59.9  
>    1680x1050      84.9     74.9     60.0  
> ...

----------


## realzippy

> So, I picked up a used ATI Radeon 9200 PCI card (128MB) for $20.


OMG,20 $ for such a piece of....
May I ask where you live?
Here (central europe) you could get those for free at the recycling center.Have a nvidia GTX 7950 256Mb pcie,nobody I know wants it as a gift.At ebay's I would get 7 euros...
Sorry,know that this doesn't help you.



> I guess I've got to live with it, but are PCI video cards always like this??


..never used one.Maybe you should look out for a nvidia card.

----------


## DiagonalArg

OMG!   :Laughing: 

And to add insult to injury, I had to drive 15 miles to go get it!  It's not that I don't have access to good computers, it's just that I use old junk.  There's so much used stuff around here, that I just let it come to me.  This computer, for instance, is my newest (2006), a tyan server with lousy onboard graphics.  (I suppose I'm lucky that there's any.)  But then, when I do need something specific, it's a chore finding it.

(I'm in San Francisco, by the way.  Silicone Valley is always shedding computers, but most are 1U servers which I then have to put in a reasonable enclosure, so as not to feel like there's a runway going through my living room.)

I suppose I could pick up an nVidea, but if it's a PCI throughput problem, then I'm hosed.

(And by the way, your English is better than any central european language that I'll ever speak a word of!  You know the joke that if you speak three languages your trilingual; two languages, bilingual; and if you only speak one language, you're an American?)

----------


## DiagonalArg

Got it!

Well, replacing the card by an nVidea card did the trick.  It works perfectly.  Not only that, but I then discovered that the Dell whose video was also having trouble, was running off the onboard graphics, as was the Tyan server.  I put in an nVidea AGP card and that also works fine!  There were two other Dells working fine, and both of them already had nVidea AGP cards.

So the moral of the story, as you so eloquently put it with regard to the ATI Radeon card ... "OMG,20 $ for such a piece of...."

I guess I should mark this thread as, in it's own way, solved.

Thanks again, realzippy!

/DA

----------


## realzippy

Glad you made it finally.
May be better not to ask what you've paid for the ancient nvidia cards..
So,have fun!
Send me a pm if you ever come to europe (hamburg)...we'll have a drink then.

----------

